# معلومات مفيدة جدا... منقول



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة جدا

أن الفراولة مفيدة للقلب ، وذلك لأنها من أفضل مضادات الأكسدة، وغنية بالألياف الغذائية القابلة للذوبان، وهذه الألياف تعمل على تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، وزيادة كفاءة الدورة الدموية..

أن الملح الزائد = ترقق العظام : 

نظن جميعاً أن الافراط في تناول الملح يسئ الى الضغط الدموي، لكن الملح ليس سبب ارتفاع الضغط الا لدى 30 في المائة من المصابين بهذا المرض. إلا أن ضرر الملح يصيبنا في عظامنا، فعندما يتخلص الجسم من الملح الزائد، يرمي معه الكالسيوم فيسئ الى العظم. يعجل الافراط في تناول الملح في حصول ترقق العظام. ولذا علينا قصر استهلاكنا من ملح الطعام على 2400 ملليغرام يومياً، علما أن في قطعة واحدة من الجبن الأمريكية 300 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي قطعتين من الخبز الأبيض 269 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي نصف كوب من صلصة الطماطم المعلبة 740 ملليغرام ..

أن تناول كمية من الألياف بين 25 الى 35 جراما يومياً يخفف من خطر الاصابة بأمراض السرطان وأمراض القلب، والسمنة، وداء السكري، والاسهال..

ان جزرة واحدة متوسطة الحجم تحتوي على أربعة أضعاف حاجة الانسان اليومية من فيتامين-أ . وهناك أطعمة أخرى تحتوي على قدر كبير من هذا الفيتامين مثل اليقطين واليام (نوع من البطاطا بعضه حلو) والبطيخ الأصفر والسبانخ والكرنب 

ان شاي الأعشاب طريقة غير فعالة للتخلص من السمنة .. إنما الطريقة الفعالة والوحيدة للتخلص من السمنة هي ممارسة الرياضية والعناية بنوعية وكمية الغذاء التي نتناولها يومياً

أن الشاي يحتوي على مادة (الفلافونويد) وهي مادة ثبت أنها تحارب سرطانات الرئة والقولون والجهاز الهضمي والثدي

أن الشاي هو مصدر غني من مصادر المغنيسيوم (الذي يساعد في تقوية العضلات) وكذلك البوتاسيوم الذي يساعد في تخفيض ضغط الدم، والزنك المفيد في علاج حب الشباب.​


----------



## girgis2 (15 يونيو 2009)

*Thank you come with me*

*God bless you*​


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز
نورتنى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
اتمنالك تواصل دايم


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا come with me


شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز كليمو على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميله يا جوجو

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كيرو*
*نورتنى حبيبى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة*
*ميرسى كتير  come with me*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا come with me 

معلومات حلوة كتير​*


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 

معلومات راائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك امى العزيزة *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*وتسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا كوك على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبرك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عزيزى وليم*
* نورتنى بمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## Deacon Isaac (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات تحياتي لك


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا الك اخى العزيز ولمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------

